# Ewww flies, help please.



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Vw not had a fly problem with my coop or run until today. Granted its triple digits today but I put up two disposable fly traps in the run, but I'm not sure what to do for the coop. I clean both everyday, but still, the flies are there. I also found a few ants in the coop. Would DE help with these issues? How do you remedy flies? Thanks!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

TJsGirls said:


> Vw not had a fly problem with my coop or run until today. Granted its triple digits today but I put up two disposable fly traps in the run, but I'm not sure what to do for the coop. I clean both everyday, but still, the flies are there. I also found a few ants in the coop. Would DE help with these issues? How do you remedy flies? Thanks!


Fly bomb or fly spray during the day, lock the girls outside.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Just did a bit of reading up on DE. Sounds like it would help with the ants. Found this link for poultry keeper that had a lot of helpful info I didn't know about DE. 
http://poultrykeeper.com/health-suppliments/diatomaceous-earth


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

I noticed Tractor Supply is stocking DE in large bags.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Flies seem better today, the traps are doing their jobs, but I will get some DE for the ant issue. There aren't many but there must be a strawberry or something yummy buried in the sand. Thanks all so much, of this doesn't work, I'll try some sprays.


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

I found this idea on Pinterest.... And it worked for us..... Plastic sandwich bag fill with water and add a few shiny pennies ... Hang these around the coop/pen in the sun! It seems to work for us around the duck pen. I also saw it at an ice cream place and they said it was working for them too!


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

pjs said:


> I found this idea on Pinterest.... And it worked for us..... Plastic sandwich bag fill with water and add a few shiny pennies ... Hang these around the coop/pen in the sun! It seems to work for us around the duck pen. I also saw it at an ice cream place and they said it was working for them too!


Nice, easy, cheap, I'm in! Thank you.


----------

